# Painting Igloo Coolers



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Why not just paint them with a flat fusion of a lighter color instead of house paint? I've used fusion a few times and really like the new formula, Didn't even need to prime, just cleaned the surface.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I always use Bulldog(adhesion promoter) when I paint anything that's plastic. 

You can pick up a can at the autoparts. 
I prefer "Bulldog" brand(I believe the actual company is kleenstrip?), but there are many companies who offer it.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] GO FOR IT!!!! The fusion paint works great an hold very good. I agree with firecat1981 just clean the surface with some thinner or acetone and thats it. No need for other paint on top. If you want to make it stronger sanded. I did put on a couple of clear coats to maked even stronger. [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I painted some radiator gaurds n my KTM dirt bike 6-7 years ago and the paint is still going strong. And this part is very flexible and takes alot of abuse from rocks and brush. Just cleand with acetone and spray no adhesion needed. Although I too keep a can of Bulldog around but havent used it in years.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Trust me it makes a difference.
I have been painting cars for over a decade.
I have painted without it, and painted with it.
Sure, you might get away without it on some stuff.
But I don't like taking that risk.
I have shot the same thing one with bull dog and one without just for testing purposes.
And the stuff without it, the paint flakes off.
I tried scraping the paint off of the stuff with bulldog and it wouldn't come off.
I ended up slicing it with a pocket knife and it still didn't flake off, it just had a slice in it. 

Since then, I use bulldog on anything plastic.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I understand using bulldog on plastic parts when using automotive paint, but isn't fusion specifically designed to bond directly to the surface of plastic material? If so couldn't using a precoat product like it interfear with bonding?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bull dog isn't for automotive paint. 
It's for painting plastic.

I'm sure fusion is just paint mixed with an adhesion promoter anyway.


> I understand using bulldog on plastic parts when using automotive paint, but isn't fusion specifically designed to bond directly to the surface of plastic material? If so couldn't using a precoat product like it interfear with bonding?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bulldog is made primarily for automotive paint, it's made by Kleanstrip.
http://www.kleanstripauto.com/

I've used it in the past when I used to work at a collision center and won't deny it works well, I just wonder if it would have a negative effect with fusion paint being that it's designed for direct plastic contact. Has anyone used it with fusion?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Bulldog is made primarily for automotive paint, it's made by Kleanstrip.
> http://www.kleanstripauto.com/
> 
> I've used it in the past when I used to work at a collision center and won't deny it works well, I just wonder if it would have a negative effect with fusion paint being that it's designed for direct plastic contact. Has anyone used it with fusion?



You do make an interesting point.
Some people have that same argument when it comes to painting vinyl.
Some say it's a must to use adhesion promoters, whereas others say that it'll interfere with the process.
Because vinyl paint is actually "vinyl dye", and it's supposed to get into the pores of the vinyl.
That's why some preheat the vinyl in order for it to adhere better. 

But anyway, I've read plenty of cases where Fusion fails to adhere to plastic.
As the cans say, it stick to _most_ plastic, not *all*. 

Krylon advises that one shoots a test piece before doing it all, and if it does flake, their sister company offers adhesion promoter and recommends using that prior to painting.


----------

